# Who is the Mavericks second option?



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Hmmm?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jason Terry, he's more consistent, better shooter, doesnt play as well defense as Josh but Josh's defense is overrated anyways. Also Jet is more clutch.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Terry right now. But i wouldnt be surprised if howard becomes it after the allstar break(depends on his progress)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JET. Instant offense. Off the dribble or a catch and shoot, you can count on JET to knock down that jumper. Josh...you can't. His strength is his slashing ability. And part of the reason I like him so much is because of his heart, rebounding, and defense - none of which contributes to making you the second offensive option. I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of the season JHo's a better player than JET but not the second option (I don't expect him to turn into the second option unless he becomes the black Stojakavic).


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

There should be a "other" option....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Terry, because he might control the ball more than Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> JET. Instant offense. Off the dribble or a catch and shoot, you can count on JET to knock down that jumper. Josh...you can't. His strength is his slashing ability. And part of the reason I like him so much is because of his heart, rebounding, and defense - none of which contributes to making you the second offensive option. I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of the season JHo's a better player than JET but not the second option (I don't expect him to turn into the second option unless he becomes the black Stojakavic).


 100% agree with you StackAttack, though I do feel he will become the second option *if* he has a solid season this year, then next year he would become the second option.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> JET. Instant offense. Off the dribble or a catch and shoot, you can count on JET to knock down that jumper. Josh...you can't. His strength is his slashing ability. And part of the reason I like him so much is because of his heart, rebounding, and defense - none of which contributes to making you the second offensive option. I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of the season JHo's a better player than JET but not the second option (I don't expect him to turn into the second option unless he becomes the black Stojakavic).


 What he said, summed up my opinion


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Haha, edward is all alone...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shady* said:


> Haha, edward is all alone...


Even though I agree with with everybody's view on JET, I can't go against my boy JHo....

Out of all honesty, NBA changes so much from year to year. Different players play well with different players/teams. With so much roster movement in the offseason around the league, who can actually predict the player stepping up as the second option? I mean... Devin Harris could have a breakout year (though I don't think so, but he COULD). Not to mention Stack.....

JET completely exceeded my expectations last season, but I don't know if his "contract year" may have given him a little extra motivation. All I know is that, at the beginning of last season, I picked Marquis Daniels as the second option. Look where he is now.... LOL

My *hope* is pinned on JHo, Harris, and then JET....

Yeah, I suppose the fact that I have a JHo Jersey in my closet may cloud my judgement at times. :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The team would be better off if it were Josh Howard. But Terry's my boy and he's definitely been the #duece option for the Mavs the last couple years. Hopefully Josh will continute to grow and take over that role this year.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can kind of see where Ed is coming from, I love Howard too. I really need to get myself a Howard jersey.

I think Terry is the #2 option on offense, as we go to him whenver we need a clutch shot (and Dirk isn't involved...for example, in the Finals where he came off a screen and missed that shot at the end).

Whilst Terry may be the #2 option, I think Howard can be classed as our second best player. His offense is steadily improving and he is taking a more vocal role as a leader. Hopefully he can come back from the timeout incident and insert himself as a leader amongst us.

Check your reps Ed


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Based on performance last season, I have no doubt that any clutch shot would be given to JET, if Dirk can't make it happen...... Of course, that makes JET the second option.

I am just biased toward JHo. That's all. :biggrin: 

By the way, the Mavs fan shop at AAC usually has a HUGE sale sometime in late September or early October, and you can pick up all sorts of stuff, including Jerseys, for 60%-75% off.

I have been there for the past couple years, and..... oops, now I have just revealed myself as a cheap fan. 

LOL


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it will be JET for this and next year, since this is his prime year(s).


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Well JET is winning by a mile according to the poll, but I pick JET because he is more clutch when you need him. Josh is getting there.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a bump....

We had discussed this during the off-season. Anybody changed their mind yet?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can there be a tie?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Can there be a tie?


Between Anthony Johnson and Greg Buckner?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was thinking Croshere and Mbenga


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JET is the second option because he is more clutch, but I think that's really the only reason.


----------

